# Confo crit on 23yr Standardbred



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

This is my 23yr old gelding, Roads. He is a 16.2hh off the track (many years ago) ex-pacer Standardbred. I got him less than a year ago and was told he was way younger than he turned out to be. He was also very underweight and muscle. I wanted to see what you think of him now. We ride probably 3 times a week english on the trails and arena and he just goes. Never takes a misstep and loves to canter.

Don't mind the funky clip, it gets the job done


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

All I can say is WOW I would have never guessed he was 23. What a pretty guy! Good job with him!


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

So you can see why I though he was younger! In doing research on his tattoo I found out we have the same birthday, just me being a year older. So it was meant to be.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

He is a bit bum high so he may be difficult to get "light and on the bit" as they say. He is sickle hocked. I like the bone in his leg, he is built like a tank! He seems to toe in a bit on the hind, cause its not a straight line from his hip to his hock to his foot. He does have to small marks/scars on his front legs. He may have had splint bones pin fired (is there a lump under the marks?). What is his breeding? I just ask because we had a great horse with a war/warrior name and I wonder if they are related.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

He is not very graceful and likes to run into fences with is front legs and only has pin fires on his back legs below his hocks(4 on each). His registered name is Rogue Valley but he came with the barn name Roads. And he is a road warrior and loves to hit the streets, hence my name roadswarrior.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's 23, and still looks young, sound, and sane. I'd say he's perfect.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I don't recognize the name but he is a keeper!


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

He looks wonderful. You are obviously taking very good care of him!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy cow! He looks terrific!!!!!
And handsome to boot : )


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Aww thanks guys


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

rookie said:


> He is a bit bum high so he may be difficult to get "light and on the bit" as they say. He is sickle hocked. I like the bone in his leg, he is built like a tank! He seems to toe in a bit on the hind, cause its not a straight line from his hip to his hock to his foot. He does have to small marks/scars on his front legs. He may have had splint bones pin fired (is there a lump under the marks?). What is his breeding? I just ask because we had a great horse with a war/warrior name and I wonder if they are related.


Rookie, is he truly sickle hocked or is he just camped under? In most of the pictures the base of the tail doesn't align with the hock or cannon.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is a well built horse, for sure. his hocks are turned outward, with toe in. he also stands under in the front, and though he isn't actually sickle hocked, his stance makes him appear that way. when the horse stands under in the front (brings the front legs further under themselves than a normal stance might be), and moves the hind feet forward, that stance can be a way for them to relieve pain from somewhere. the thing is, I can't remember if they are trying to ease weight off the front, or off the back. 
in any case, it doesn't seem severe, but this sort of stance might be what he is doing.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> he is a well built horse, for sure. his hocks are turned outward, with toe in. he also stands under in the front, and though he isn't actually sickle hocked, his stance makes him appear that way. when the horse stands under in the front (brings the front legs further under themselves than a normal stance might be), and moves the hind feet forward, that stance can be a way for them to relieve pain from somewhere. the thing is, I can't remember if they are trying to ease weight off the front, or off the back.
> in any case, it doesn't seem severe, but this sort of stance might be what he is doing.


I believe it is trying to relieve weight from the front, from being heel sore. So they stand under themselves in the front to put the weight on their toes, and then stand under in the back to compensate from standing funny. I could be wrong, but I believe this is what I've seen/heard. It's been a while since I've dealt with a heel sore horse though.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I don't know about confo, but all I can say is WOW. He looks amazing for that age. Great job!


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

He's great looking and fits the job well. You can't beat an older gelding for trails. I notice he stands with his front feet way under, unless these photos were just all from the same pose. Have the chiro/farrier check him out if he always does this. Sometime they do that because of some hoof or back discomfort or bad trim job that can be corrected easily.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

No critique speaks as loud as how he's hold up, that's all that matters.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't believe he is that old. He looks really great.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you sure he's 23?!

He looks amazing. I hope my horse holds up as well!


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

He has always stood that way from what I can tell(I have some pictures from his previous owner). 

I haven't had to have the chiro out since September as he is holding his alignment, but he never seemed to be out in his front. His back end was a little funky when I first got him. His right side would drop and you could really tell at the trot when riding and lunging. He has a giant trot and it would be hard to post on the left front leg(rear right), opposed to the right front(left rear). It was almost like you had to pull yourself out of the saddle whereas the right front he did all the work for you.


----------

